# Tubular vs Clincher



## buck-egit (Aug 19, 2008)

I bought a Rose Xeon RS 3000 in March.










With Pedals fitted it weighs










Not bad for an Alloy frame. The changes I have made to the original bike are 

GP4000 s 25mm Tyres
And I have just bought a set of Rotor Q rings

Now the Bike Tart in me is raising its head and I fancy some 30-50mm rims. As you can see I already have a nice set of Ksyrium Elite S rims.

I feel if I am going to go down the deep rims road I am going to go the whole hog. I fancy the Ultra lightness of FULL carbon Tubs. My current rims and Tyres weigh 2.1 kilo a am Looking a a set of Colbert 38mm Carbon tubs which when fitted with tubs will weigh 1600g.

And before you all start telling me I dont need Carbon whatever because I am not a Pro. I want my bike to look more bling simple as that. And if I am doing that I might as well go as light as I can as well as aero. :thumb::thumb::thumb:

So Has anyone in here any actual real world use of Tubs in an everyday capacity. I have read a fair bit online and it doesnt look too bad.

Thanks


----------



## KugaStu (Nov 18, 2009)

I use tubs just for time trialling. All though not a pro my BMC TM01 with my fast forward disc and aero front is right for me as I race two to three times a week. My other bikes are all clinchers.

If you are just a casual rider and want carbon rims I would suggest getting clinchers, as they are easier to replace and repair when punctured. Weight saving between the two is minimal, but its the inconvenience of puncturing and repair yourself if you can or sending them off to be repaired. My tubs are normally £60 - £80 a tub.


----------

